# Swinburne "Investing in the Stockmarket" short course



## keysersoze (30 September 2011)

Hi,

Anyone done Investing in the stock market at Swinburne?

http://www.shortcourse.swinburne.edu.au/ViewStudyArea/StudyArea/Business/

Wondering if it is worth $375?


----------

